# Leather dashboard wanted



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I rather fancy getting our dashboard covered in leather but am having a problem finding someone to supply and cover,anybody know of a company that can do this.

Chris


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.precisiontrimming.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think your making too money Duncan don,t know what to spend it on :lol:

BTW got your message see you at Americana

cheers Tony

www.martrim.co.uk


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> I rather fancy getting our dashboard covered in leather


I worry about you, Chris, I really do.....

[EDIT] Actually, I worry about Duncan more.......... 8O

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*leather dashboard cover*

There's a simple reason for this: We had an accident with an air freshener bottle, one of those that clips on a air con vent, it fell off and the liquid melted a large hole straight through the dash! i've glued all the dash back together but it doesn't look too good, hence the cover. Calamities even happen to us as well but thats RVing for you.
cheers Dunc.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dunc 

Have you thought of writing to the air freshener company explaining what happened and asking for recompense for the cost of repairing. ? 
They may say the product was used incorrectly but are there any warnings that the product dissolves plastic trim ?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Guys

This might be a cheaper option http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/98-D...016QQitemZ260116951434QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

BTW, you got that C class yet? :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: leather dashboard cover*



damondunc said:


> There's a simple reason for this: We had an accident with an air freshener bottle.......


... blah, blah, blah, blah.......

Duncan, Duncan - you're amongst friends. If you two want a leather dashboard, you don't have to justify a thing. Get it. Enjoy it while you can. But just remember to close those curtains.

You youngsters. :lover:

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Diablo,Precision trim looks like it could be the answer and it's on our doorstep nearly.

Linda , i have not had a lot of luck persuading Duncan that we need a C-class ( tight git ) maybe i need another dog to clinch it :lol: :lol: 

Dougie you have every right to worry , i have several cunning plans up my sleeve :wink: 

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> ....maybe i need another dog to clinch it ...


8O

That's no way to speak about Duncan. I know he's a pain in the RV, but that's a bit harsh.

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Dougie -- Behave   

Linda Looked on the link ,very good ta but not what we are after.

Winniebagotony -- we wish  

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

damondunc said:


> Linda Looked on the link ,very good ta but not what we are after.
> 
> Winniebagotony -- we wish
> 
> Chris


Didn't think it would be Chris, but just though the dosh you'd save could go towards the C Class :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

You could always splash some of that air freshener stuff around in the Dayvan, then he'd have to concede :mrgreen:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Linda you are so clever,i hadn't thought of that one :wink: 

Duncan says he will have words with you at Lincoln ( i think he means to slap your wrist )

I am seriously thinking of restyling the interior of the dayvan aswell as my cunning plans for the Intruder Watch This Space :wink: 

Chris

The air freshner was one of those you attach to the vent , it tipped over and melted a chunk out of the dash ( it probably had a lurcher foot helping it )


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have spoken to Precisiontrimming and we will arrange to take the Rv there so they can look at what is involved, i will probably get the captain chairs re-upholstered to match.I might ask about recarpetting aswell
I will take before & after photos

Diabalo ( got your name right this time ) Thanks for the link  

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> ....i will probably get the captain chairs re-upholstered to match.I might ask about recarpetting aswell...


Chris,

PM me if you want a spare pair of handcuffs.

:blob4:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Duncan says he will have a pair if they are the pink fluffy ones :wink: :wink: 

I can't believe it Dougie , Duncan says i can make whatever changes i like and he insists i spend loads of dosh on the dayvan aswell,i'm sure he would not have said it if he didn't mean it,mind you i do have to keep topping his wineglass up :lol: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
He is not still recovering from Newark show is he??????
Good luck girl, go for it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I know this thread is a bit old but yesterday we dropped our dashboard and captain chairs off at Precision Trimming for recovering , blooming typical the leather i like is more expensive than what they normally use.Mike is a really nice guy and was very helpful,i have picked the colours ,Mike will have samples sent to me and give me prices early next week.
Having given their phone number to two other RV owners on site they have both had their captain chairs recovered and they look very good.
price is in region of £800 a pair which is very reasonable.
Will post piccies when we get the items back.
Chris


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Still not done yet  
We were booked in at Precision trimming and they had us pencilled in for two weeks work,well at the end of the two weeks the phonecall we recieved was to inform us they did not have time to fit us in :evil: so we found a place at Shipley M.J interiors , we are booked in on the 25th of February , leather is german and better quality ,price is several hundred pounds cheaper and we saw a car dash he has done and it looks really good so we will phone him today,pay a deposit and he will order the leather.
Will keep you posted.

Chris


----------

